# whatever



## TheFlyingPrairiedog (Feb 22, 2005)

whatever


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to go to your DMV and find out how many points are showing on your records. Each state assigns points differently and each insurance company assigns points differently though insurance companies are pretty consistent across the board for the state you are in. Most states retain the points on your record for 18 to 36 months depending on state but a DUI usually hangs in there for 7-10 years. If you have basically any amount of points collected over the magic number of 2, you can expect to pay premium rates no matter what kind of coverage you ask for.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You wouldnt want to be paying what Im paying for insurance right now...


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i pay $98 a month on a 2005 dodge cummins. and i am 23 and single. i like state farm, they seem to be very reasonable.

mark


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Praire Dog, I'm sorry to say it but driving is a privledge, not a right. Part of that privledge is that you are required to carry liability insurance to protect yourself and everyone else that shares the roads with you.

I was rear ended by an uninsured driver that wiped out my Mustang, he got a slap on the wrist and my insurance had to pay for it. The only satisfaction I got was he totaled his vehicle too. Not saying your going to get in a wreck, but in North Dakota, with bad weather and icy roads, don't get behind me without insurance.

Most people would kill to have insurance that cost less than $1000 a year. The previous posters are right, part of the reason it's so high is because you never had it and when you did, you let it lapse. Get it, keep your record clean, and it will come down eventually.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Praire Dog, I am an agent and what these folks are telling is true also you said you had not tickets and that you record is clean, however you stated that about one year ago you got a ticket for driving with no insurance. This will also show on your driving record, what you should know is that your record lasts for five years and some not all insurance companies look at all five years, some only go back 35 months the kind of "cheap" insurance you are looking for only comes from companies that look at the five year record and they do NOT want to see ANY violations on that record. The surcharge you are paying is similar to that of having a DUI on your record and that will only go away after 12 months of continous coverage not even a one day lapse is acceptable any longer. Insurance carries have been for a while now, taking a no tolerance stance on this issue. Check your state laws, in MN a first offense is $700.00 and or 90 days in jail. Second offense is automatic loss of lisc. I believe for one year and a SR-22 is then required for the rest of your life. When you are young which I am guessing you are, you are taught some of lifes tough lessons, you must determine what is more important going out and having fun or being responsable and paying your bills. Insurance is very important your messing with your life and thousands of others evey time you get in that car and drive with no isurance. Contact a local agent to have them explain the severity of what can happen to you, if you are caught in an at fault accident with no insurance, and someone is severally injured or killed. I promise they will SUE the pants off of you and you will pay for that for many years to come, only because you couldn't afford to pay $100.00 per month for your mistakes, trust me when I say to you that it is less expensive then being sued and losing everything you own. Try to be intellegent about this matter and pay for the insurance. If you have not had insurance for less than 30 days one company that won't hold it agaist you is Deerbrook Insurance Company, call around until you find an agent that handles them. If you can not find one call me I am liscensed in several states and I can help you out, my number here at my office is 320-251-3333, my name is J.D. Lundgren. Please for you sake and safety and that of others of us sharing the road with you, get some insurance today or as soon as possible. Call me if you need help if I am not lisenced in your state I will call the company and find you an agent that is close to you so you can get covered.

Sincerely J.D. Lundgren


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Al Weigel in Napoleon has some good rates with insurance. I am extremely happy with my homeowners policy and vehicle insurance.

I would check into completing a Defensive Driving Course. Usually costs around $50, sometimes you can get it free. That will help some as you get up to 15% off your insurance rate if you attend.

Only other thing is to get married, get a clean record, and get older. That usually helps lower insurance rates.

Good luck.


----------



## TheFlyingPrairiedog (Feb 22, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Victimless Crime???? What happens if you hit someone and kill them or injure a little kid who is disabled for life?? And everybody else, check your insurance bill. We all pay extra for the "uninsured driver insurance" so all us responsible people are VICTIMS of your greed, not ours. In other words, by not buying insurance you are STEALING from the rest of us who are forced by law (the rest of us FOLLOW the law!) to buy "uninsured driver" insurance to at least partially cover smash ups by idiots like yourself!! And the people with no liability insurance usually have no insurance for a good reason - they are irresponsible people who have rotten driving records that don't give a darn about anybody or anything!!! Except themselves! You are darned right that driving and a whole lot of other things in USA are a PRIVELEGE, not any kind of God given right! Pull up your socks and change your attitude, sonny, or go visit Iraq or a lot of other places to learn about "RIGHTS" Bah Humbug - I better shut up and sign off or my blood pressure will skyrocket!!!! Every time I see the paper with pages of people like you listed for "no liability insurance" I think GIVE THEM A BIG FINE AND PUBLIC SERVICE, AND LOTS OF IT TOO - pick up trash in ditches, work over at Buckstop Junction, pick dog**** up along the walking trails in City Parks, clean graffitti from public bathroom walls (you are certainly the type that puts it there!) and on and on!!
Heh heh - wouldn't you just love to see my smiling face in your jury if you demand your "rights" to a jury trial? And I'm not the only guy/gal out there that thinks like this. Think about it next time you choose to break the law! Heh, heh!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Victimless Crime???? What happens if you hit someone and kill them or injure a little kid who is disabled for life?? Or disable some poor guy with a wife and small kids depending on his paycheck for their rent, food, medical care, education, etc... And everybody else, check your insurance bill. We all pay extra for the "uninsured driver insurance" so all us responsible people are VICTIMS of your greed, not ours. In other words, by not buying insurance you are STEALING from the rest of us who are forced by law (the rest of us FOLLOW the law!) to buy "uninsured driver" insurance to at least partially cover smash ups by idiots like yourself!! And the people with no liability insurance usually have no insurance for a good reason - they are irresponsible people who have rotten driving records that don't give a darn about anybody or anything!!! Except themselves! You are darned right that driving and a whole lot of other things in USA are a PRIVELEGE, not any kind of God given right! Pull up your socks and change your attitude, sonny, or go visit Iraq or a lot of other places to learn about "RIGHTS" Bah Humbug - I better shut up and sign off or my blood pressure will skyrocket!!!! Every time I see the paper with pages of people like you listed for "no liability insurance" I think GIVE THEM A BIG FINE AND PUBLIC SERVICE, AND LOTS OF IT TOO - pick up trash in ditches, work over at Buckstop Junction, pick dog**** up along the walking trails in City Parks, clean graffitti from public bathroom walls (you are certainly the type that puts it there!) and on and on!!
Heh heh - wouldn't you just love to see my smiling face in your jury if you demand your "rights" to a jury trial? And I'm not the only guy/gal out there that thinks like this. Think about it next time you choose to break the law! Heh, heh!


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Sorry Prairedog, when they pulled you license they took your driving privledges, not you driving rights. 
You have no RIGHT to be on the road with other drivers who do the responsible and law abiding thing and carry insurance. No one ever plans to be in a crash.

And as far as being victimless, are you out of your mind? :******: I was 100% the victim when I was hit from behind. I was the victim of his poor driving and lack of responsability to cover damages and injuries that HE caused to me.

Hopefully you are just young and will eventually see the poor judgement you are using, until then, why don't you send me a schedule of where you are going to be so I can make sure I am nowhere around.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Haha he might have learned his lesson. Man insurance is cheaper if you have it, in alot of cases. Dont have it, get fined, or get in an accident...you pay and probably get fined. Call Ford insurance in devils lake, they deal with goofs, and they will find you the best quotes. good luck with that, haha if you are still around.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Prairie Dog, the only things in your life that are your rights are civil rights and those are spelled out in the Constitution of the USA, NO where in the there does it talk about driving being a right!! Driving is a priviledge as you must have a liscense to do so. IF it was a right, your drivers liscense would would be issued with your birth certificate!! The blissful ignorance of youth is showing through here and your intellegance level is dropping if you are not happy with the laws in your state and in your country, I suggest you move to another country like Mexico where they do not require insurance. Everyone here tried to help you, including me, until the last few posts, then they ripped on you, because of the comments, you made about our country, I personally believe that most of the folks on this site are very patriotic, and when you start talking about communisim and socialism, they are going to give you both barrels, so to speak. Most everyone here will also try to help you out if you ask for it, and you did. You then proceeded to get angry about what we where telling you, we don't make the rules we just passed them along to you. If you don't like the laws and insurance rules call the insurance commisioner in your state, and see what they have to say about your ideas. In the mean time I hope you are able to find what you are looking for. Good luck J.D.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My first thought after reading your post was to react like a father and give you a short lecture about being a responsible adult. But I didn't thinking, hey I will try and help you out.

After reading your second post, maybe a father/son lecture is what you need, but many have already have shown you the light with their posts. All of them even in their heated moment are correct. Time to buck up and start being responsible.

It is OUR RIGHT to have safe and responsible people out on the road, that is why the govt requires you to have insurance.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

PraireDog,

My advice, don't get ANY more tickets or accidents for
at least 3 years. $75 a month in ND is cheap for a 
major violation, feel fortunate. Plus, if necessary,
clean up your credit history. If you can't do either,
go out and buy a new pair of walking shoes!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I really thought this post was a joke  So you were picked up for driving with no insurance cause you didn't think you should pay, now your rates are higher and your mad about that??? If $75 is too much a month then maybe get off the internet and go get another job!!! You have no rights when it comes to driving and it ****** me off when I work hard, pay my bills, and some dumbass thinks he's above everyone. I really hope your a kid and just don't realize how stupid you sound, and if your older then maybe enrolling in a commen sense course at the community college might help. Other than that I have no opinion on the subject :sniper:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Eric,

Unfortunately, I do not think you will EVER find a course on common sense at the college level!

Never!


----------

